# AutoGlym HD or Bilt Hamber Auto Balm ?



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

sorry if this has been covered before. I have read plenty on here about both product but im still torn between which one to buy.

I have a red Audi S2, paints in good condidtion with little swirling. (machined out shortly) and with some fresh (2year) old pint on the front.

So was just wondering whats peoples thoughts were on which one to go for??

Many thanks

AL


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

for me would be autoglym hands down ive recently sold my autobalm had two pots and still got one to sell its just too much of a nightmare to work with one of the hardest ive ever used to remove thats with wetting the applicater etc.

HD is a good wax lots of people like it on here and lasts well also does fill a little but if you use srp before it will help with covering the swirls until machined out.


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

HD wax. easy to use and it leaves a superb finish on all colours and durability is very good :thumb:


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks fella, good to know the balm is hard work, not that i mind a bit o graft but easier defo makes it more pleasurable!


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

looks like were heading towards the HD here...........


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome alS2:wave: you might want to do a little light reading on this before you decide 476s :thumb:


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

oh bugger! more to consider!!!!! lol thanks chilly


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I honestly cant see how AB is hard work i have never had any issues with it 


not tried the HD wax yet im onto my 2nd tub of Autobalm 

if your going to have it machined i'd look into collinite as its a bit cheaper than AG HD


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Autobalm for me, so long as you put it on thinly it's fine, it's only hard work if it's been troweled on.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Autobalm for me, so long as you put it on thinly it's fine, it's only hard work if it's been troweled on.


i'll go with that.... did my mums KA with what was stuck to the lid of the pot (thats how far it goes) didn't even dry the car first which makes it nicer to spread


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

does the AutoBalm sheet water off as nice as the AG HD??


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

AB is not as easy to work with, if your normal routine is to slap the LSP on all over, before starting to buff it off.
It's simply a matter of disciplining yourself into doing things a bit differently than what gut instinct suggests.
The two key points of using AB is small area (like polishing, 2' square), and 3-4 dabs into the jar is enough to do half a panel.
Buffing off after about 20-30 seconds should be carried out, and if you find any area where it's set up quicker, then simply go over with the pad again.
Speaking of the pad, the wetness needs to be less than soaking, but more than heavily wrung out damp. I try and get users to visualise the firmness they'd shake a lady's hand - not like a limp lettuce leaf, but not firm as to hurt her.


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

what fine instructions PJS, many thanks. dont mind the extra work or change in routine as long as the paint turns out glass like!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I would go with the HD wax / 476S instead of the autobalm

I found autobalm ok to apply, but it doesnt sheet water very well nor does it bead, in my experience i found it made drying the car a PITA.

But that said it does offer some good winter protection and i found gives a nice deep shine. For me personally the HD/476 would be the preferred choice purely down to the above mentioned sheeting issues. (i am talking from a preference/aesthetics point of view, not saying the beading/sheeting means the 476/HD give better protection)


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks ultimate, good to hear some real time experiences. i think im leaning towars the HD at the mo and ive notived you can pick it up for 25 quid delivered. the balm kit was quite appealing at 27 quid but ive got clays and cleaners already. so unless anybodys gonna tell me to avoid the AG HD i think ill plump for it!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You can buy just the AB itself for £15 + P&P if you don't need the clay and shampoo.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ive got many waxes quite happy to show my collection but honeslty i followed pjs advice to the letter ages ago even had someone follow me round buffing off after i just applied AB is just one wax i cant get the hang of and didnt like how the water stood on the paintwork after washing but for the rest of the blithamber range i highly rate it im not one for slaping it on by the way


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Strange, but it didn't work for you whatever the reasons - but that's how it goes sometimes. Not everyone has the same experiences with the same products all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

been looking to try out autobalm for a while now, how does it hold up durability wise?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to throw another into the mix, but easy to use+durability=AS wax. From your local rep or the bay.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

PJS said:


> Strange, but it didn't work for you whatever the reasons - but that's how it goes sometimes. Not everyone has the same experiences with the same products all the time.


thats so true ive read people haveing trouble with 476 but im yet to have that problem :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

476 is the easiest stuff ive used yet :thumb:

im just unsure what auto-balm is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I have to admit I have lost patience in autobalm as I find it just too hard work compared to similar products. I haven't tried AG HD wax, but almost everything hear about it praises its ease of use. If you can afford both, try both? Might be better to stick on the safe side and get AG HD wax if you have many cars to do and lack patience.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Not really like for like product. AB is really an all in one after claying. I would say get the Balm as its cheap and even if you dont get on with it on the paint it works wonders on the black trim and all the plastic lights that cars have these days. Its hard to describe but after doing a headlight in my Honda CTS I was really impressed. I dont like it as a LSP on my new CTS which is blueish silver as it just doesnt seem to retain that smooth finish to the paint tending to go off after a couple of washes, apparently its still there doing its thing but drying is a pain. I also found that after I was finished i would notice smears here and there the rest of the week despite using so little that I wonder if it replicates in the tub. I also found it filled really well but they returned after a couple of washes.

I think you should try it as its always handy to have. Looked great on my Milano red CTS giving a look in between wax and sealant (using Megs NXT and Stage 3 wax as my comparisons). Biggest plus point is it can be applied even if it rains before you finish which right now is handy!

Contradictory post in parts hence why I recon everyone should give it a go.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

jonto said:


> im just unsure what auto-balm is?


Google is your friend. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

PJS said:


> Google is your friend. :thumb:


you were right good old google

What is is Auto-balm?
Well it's not a paste wax and it's not a liquid sealant. It's kind of between a sealant and wax! But wait... Auto-balm also has some cleaning properties which also makes it behave like a polish too, but it's non-abrasive.

What Auto-balm is, is a last stage product for adding protection and gloss to the finish. It can clean the paint, remove mild oxidisation and also mask minor swirl marks with it's filling effect


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

What about the product of the year? Should tick all your boxes for less than AG HD.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

AB gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Autobalm was just too much like hard work. VERY thin layers, taking it off quickly or there would be issues. And I didn't like how water behaved on it personally, I prefer beading. The hd wax is very good though and that gets my vote. Although, isn't my personal choice out of all the waxes readily available out there


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Sold my autobalm, orrible stuff even when applied thin. Don't believe the hype


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

TBO, AB is not difficult to apply at all once you know how much you should be using (very little) and remove it a panel at a time. For me its difficultly in removal points to its great durability, you want an LSP to be hard wearing and last for as long as possible. 

Yes AB needs some time and effort to invest in its application but its worth it IMO for the protection and anti-corrosive abitities it provides.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I find AB gives a lovely wet look on darker cars, and should work well on your red, if you do small areas and wipe straight off, I am sure it can be done quicker than doing the whole car and going back, particularly on a 4x4 where you need to keep moving steps/platforms, at least once you do one panel, you wont need to go back.
Not sure about HD, not tried yet, but at ath AG open day it seemed impressive, but for best finsih would need to be applied over SRP? whereas AB is an all in one.


----------



## leach76 (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought some autobalm and did 3 cars with it at the weekend no issues in getting it off or anything and that was after the cars had been in the sun all day, i would say buy some its does as it says on the tin and has done every car a treat covering swirls etc,i cant see what some people are doing wrong to struggle with it tbh


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Reviving an old discussion instead of starting a new one.

Is Bilt Hamber Auto Balm a wax, sealant, hybrid or an AIO? Very confusing information out there on what to expect from it. Is it a protection product with a few months worth of durability like a good wax or a correction product tpo remove/hide swirls, minor scratches and corrosion?


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

supernaut said:


> Reviving an old discussion instead of starting a new one.
> 
> Is Bilt Hamber Auto Balm a wax, sealant, hybrid or an AIO? Very confusing information out there on what to expect from it. Is it a protection product with a few months worth of durability like a good wax or a correction product tpo remove/hide swirls, minor scratches and corrosion?


BH clearly mentions its a sealant with some some amount of filling and corrosion resistant properties and will last a few months


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying a small tin of the Autobalm, but not sure if the Finese might be a better option? I'd like a bit of filling effect which I gather the Autobalm does, but if the Finese gives a similar level of filling, then perhaps I'd be better off with that?

I already have Wet Glaze 2.0 and Poorboys black hole if either of these could be used under the BH products (I know the WG doesn't really fill, so probably the BH would be more relevent in this case).


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just ordered some AG HD! 
:thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

There are other alternatives:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/63776/car-wax-and-car-polish-2013-group-test

Interesting to note where some of the usual suspects came in this (although I know many on here don't believe these reviews).


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

bilt hamber is really hard to work with but its by far one of the best waxes ive ever used


----------

